# Fun With Used Airways



## TTLWHKR (Jul 25, 2005)

1. Make long slender ice cubes for those hot summer nights. 

2. Wear one each of 5 different sizes on the fingers of both hands and pretend to be Freddy Krueger next Halloween. 

3. You've heard of tin can phones...how about orapharngeal phones? 

4. Tie or otherwise bind 5 together, drill holes through one side only and pretend to be the Pied Piper. 

5. On your next suicide call, glue 2 to the victim's head to resemble horns...Tell the coroner the devil made him do it! 

6. Conversational swizzle sticks! 

7. Sell them as gag reflex testers. 

8. They make really neat bubble blowers...Ask the kids! 

9. Give one to a hard of hearing patient and tell them it's a new kind of hearing aid. 

10. One Word...Teethers!

11. Remember to Recycle!


----------



## Jon (Jul 26, 2005)

NICE....

Seen this YEARS ago on the Lunaticks site...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 26, 2005)

I seen it on the sick ems site... like... two minutes before I posted it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 26, 2005)

And I believe you posted it here before:

http://www.emtlife.com/index.php?showtopic=843


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 26, 2005)

And the really funny thing is..

He even gave it the same subject title.

Perhaps "someone" shouldn't mix painkillers and beer?

Hmm...


It's still funny though!


----------



## Jon (Jul 26, 2005)

Alex..... that's not a cool way to catch up with my numbers.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 26 2005, 02:36 AM
> * And I believe you posted it here before:
> 
> http://www.emtlife.com/index.php?showtopic=843 *


 I  didn't know I posted it before... I never read them before, so I guess I couldn't remember.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 26 2005, 02:07 PM
> * Alex..... that's not a cool way to catch up with my numbers..... *


 It was an honest mistake, I didn't realize I posted the damn things before. Go ahead and delete them.


----------



## Jon (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 26 2005, 03:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 26 2005, 03:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Jul 26 2005, 02:07 PM
> * Alex..... that's not a cool way to catch up with my numbers..... *


It was an honest mistake, I didn't realize I posted the damn things before. Go ahead and delete them. [/b][/quote]
 Right...... he is just ticked off that we caught him at it....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 26 2005, 02:27 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 26 2005, 02:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right...... he is just ticked off that we caught him at it.... [/b][/quote]
 I could really care less. I was just trying to add to board morale, it was getting boring, for me anyway. I found a new site.. so I posted jokes. Oh Well.

If I wanted to up my posts, I'd go through and just reply to dozens at a time with a smilie face.


----------



## Jon (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 26 2005, 04:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 26 2005, 04:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could really care less. I was just trying to add to board morale, it was getting boring, for me anyway. I found a new site.. so I posted jokes. Oh Well.

If I wanted to up my posts, I'd go through and just reply to dozens at a time with a smilie face.   [/b][/quote]


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 26 2005, 03:34 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 26 2005, 03:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/b][/quote]


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Jon (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 26 2005, 04:39 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 26 2005, 04:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/b][/quote]


----------



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2005)

I was laughing pretty hard at the fact that he already posted the list.  I think my boy blue too it a bit too seriously.   :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jul 26 2005, 07:45 PM
> * I was laughing pretty hard at the fact that he already posted the list.  I think my boy blue too it a bit too seriously.   :lol: *


 SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Don't call me the "B" word!

I have an E-Stalker.


Seriously? No. I like being sarcastic.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 26 2005, 09:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 26 2005, 09:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MMiz_@Jul 26 2005, 07:45 PM
> * I was laughing pretty hard at the fact that he already posted the list. I think my boy blue too it a bit too seriously.  :lol: *


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Don't call me the "B" word!

I have an E-Stalker.


Seriously? No. I like being sarcastic. [/b][/quote]
 I only call you my "Boy Blue" because of the movie Old School with Will Ferrell.

Joseph 'Blue' Palasky, the old guy that dies when wrestling with two hot chicks.

Will Ferrell would always shout "You're my boy blue"  B)


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 27, 2005)

Little Boy Blue


Why?


Cause he needed the money :lol:  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jul 26 2005, 11:03 PM
> * Little Boy Blue
> 
> 
> ...


 Now that is gross.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 27 2005, 01:25 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 27 2005, 01:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Jul 26 2005, 11:03 PM
> * Little Boy Blue
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is gross. [/b][/quote]
 yeah...


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh come on, you guys have never heard that one before???


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jul 28 2005, 08:17 AM
> * Oh come on, you guys have never heard that one before??? *


 I haven't.

Who made that one? Michael Jackson?

 :lol:


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jul 28 2005, 12:04 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jul 28 2005, 12:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Jul 28 2005, 08:17 AM
> * Oh come on, you guys have never heard that one before??? *


I haven't.

Who made that one? Michael Jackson?

 :lol: [/b][/quote]
 LOL...Now THATS funny!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 28, 2005)

LOL, One thing you should know...I would NEVER EVER quote Micheal Jackson, unless it  was to ridicule him.

It was one of Andrew Dice Clay's revised mother goose stories


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jul 28 2005, 05:22 PM
> * revised *


----------



## vtemti (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 26 2005, 05:01 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 26 2005, 05:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [/b][/quote]
How's this????   :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 29 2005, 05:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 29 2005, 05:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's this????   :lol: [/b][/quote]


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Aug 1, 2005)

I was laughing harder at the quote then smiley fight. hahaha )


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Aug 1, 2005)

Little boy blue= The reason I'm not a life guard any more. Dang blue boy got me fired....lmao hahahahaaaa


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTI&RESCUE_@Aug 1 2005, 02:22 AM
> * Little boy blue= The reason I'm not a life guard any more. Dang blue boy got me fired....lmao hahahahaaaa *


 

 :blink:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 1, 2005)

:blink:  You killed a child?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh man, I was TOTALLy thinking something else!  :blink:


----------



## ShortHairedPunkette (Sep 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------

